# anal sac removal / sacculectomy



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any answers, just wanted to say that thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Hannah


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my friends is going through this right now with her Sheltie. I will get the info and get back to you. His surgery was 6 months ago and he's still doing great.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't have any answers, just wanted to say that thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Hannah


Thanks  You set such a positive example while caring for Toby - I have the same standard set for my girl.



Claire's Friend said:


> One of my friends is going through this right now with her Sheltie. I will get the info and get back to you. His surgery was 6 months ago and he's still doing great.


Thank you so much, I really appreciate it


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hubbub I don't have any advise but want you to know that I continue to think of you and your sweet girl


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

For future seekers, I found this blog with the story of a goldendoodle who had a double anal sacculectomy (not due to a mass, but from gland complications). His recovery was tough, but it's the best I've found so far.

The Rhoton Family: Search results for anal sacculetomy

ETA: The initial post is here (April 2011):
The Rhoton Family: To Remove or Not To Remove... That is the question!

The procedure took place in May 2011 and is covered in post from May - June 2011. There is also a "one year later" followup post in May 2012. 

I used the search box on the right side of the blog to search for "anal" which brought up the compiled results.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hubbub said:


> For future seekers, I found this blog with the story of a goldendoodle who had a double anal sacculectomy (not due to a mass, but from gland complications). His recovery was tough, but it's the best I've found so far. The search results aren't in chronological order.
> 
> The Rhoton Family: Search results for anal sacculetomy


I couldn't find it on the Blog. Do you have a date I can search?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I couldn't find it on the Blog. Do you have a date I can search?



Argh, thanks for catching that! 

The initial post is here (April 2011):
The Rhoton Family: To Remove or Not To Remove... That is the question!

The procedure took place in May 2011 and is covered in post from May - June 2011. There is also a "one year later" followup post in May 2012. 

I used the search box on the right side of the blog to search for "anal" which brought up the compiled results.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, very interesting blog posts. At the end of the first one were some references/links to the recovery process. Poor Remingon! 

One thing I noticed was Remington had a double removal (at the same time). When we were discussing this (theoretically) once with his vet during an expression appointment, she told us that they would only do (and only reommend) doing one side at a time. Thank goodness Hannah only needs one removed. 

Thinking of you guys. It's going to be a stressful week for you-- you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my RB girls had both hers removed some years ago due to chronic infection. I only found out how dangerous it is after it was done and would never do it again for that reason. However she did great, I did canned food for a week for soft poopies.
I just talked with my friend, the one whose dog had cancer. His removal was kind of rough, he developed a hematoma and had puss and blood oozing for several days. But he did recover with no side effects. She was not offered chemo, only radiation which she chose no to do. She has him checked every 3 months and so far it has not come back. He is a 12 year old Sheltie.


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

My dog had an anal gland removed over 3 years ago. My vet thought it was an impacted anal gland but when he got in there it was an anal gland tumor (adenocarcinoma). He was able to remove it with clean margins but very small margins. We together decided that radiation was not the best thing to put him through. Fortunately he has done fine with no further problems. It was a rough surgery as far a pain goes but he had no problems with incontince. He is just a little lopsided down there. The surgery saved his life and was well worth it. The best of luck for you and your buddy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wishing sweet Hannah all the best!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I am feeling better about things today - - I feel prepared mentally and am ready for the challenge. I even asked the surgeon to tell me how she'd be shaved so that I could be prepared for her appearance (I'm willing to bet he's never had that question ).

Here are some other places I found information that may be helpful for someone dealing with anal sac adenocarcinoma or an anal sacculectomy in the future:

Lydia's experience:
Lydia’s cancer

Step by Step Surgical Procedure:
Step-by-Step Surgery for Anal Sac Cancer

Anal Sac Cancers
Identifying and treating anal sac adenocarcinoma in dogs - Veterinary Medicine

Anal sac (apocrine gland) tumors in cats and dogs.

Portland Veterinary Specialists > Library > Cancer > Anal Sac Tumors

Anal Sac Carcinoma in Dogs

PDF discussing the anal sacculectomies and different surgical options:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=anal%20sac%20removal%20carcinoma%20open%20closed&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&ved=0CE8QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hungarovet.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2009%2F04%2Fanal-sacculectomy-surgery-compendium.pdf&ei=XBhtUPmGGo6I9QT_roHoBA&usg=AFQjCNHUAxhNBpWbNAq_n9zwwnNMt9o1-w



Dallas Gold said:


> Wow, very interesting blog posts. At the end of the first one were some references/links to the recovery process. Poor Remington!
> 
> One thing I noticed was Remington had a double removal (at the same time). When we were discussing this (theoretically) once with his vet during an expression appointment, she told us that they would only do (and only recommend) doing one side at a time. Thank goodness Hannah only needs one removed.
> 
> Thinking of you guys. It's going to be a stressful week for you-- you are in my thoughts and prayers.


What I have been told and also read in the link below, is that as long as she has more than 50% of the sphincter, any incontinence should be temporary. Knowing that now, I cannot imagine chancing both sides at once.

Anal Sac Tumors (from the Veterinary Society of Surgical Oncology)



Claire's Friend said:


> One of my RB girls had both hers removed some years ago due to chronic infection. I only found out how dangerous it is after it was done and would never do it again for that reason. However she did great, I did canned food for a week for soft poopies.
> 
> I just talked with my friend, the one whose dog had cancer. His removal was kind of rough, he developed a hematoma and had puss and blood oozing for several days. But he did recover with no side effects. She was not offered chemo, only radiation which she chose no to do. She has him checked every 3 months and so far it has not come back. He is a 12 year old Sheltie.


Thank you for your experience and checking with your friend.  I'll get some more of her canned rx food, plus she likes water in her dry kibble, so I can do that too. Radiation was mentioned by one of the oncologists, but the surgeon didn't recommend it. I'll would have to decline radiation too. I hope your friend's Sheltie continues to thrive 



hat trick said:


> My dog had an anal gland removed over 3 years ago. My vet thought it was an impacted anal gland but when he got in there it was an anal gland tumor (adenocarcinoma). He was able to remove it with clean margins but very small margins. We together decided that radiation was not the best thing to put him through. Fortunately he has done fine with no further problems. It was a rough surgery as far a pain goes but he had no problems with incontince. He is just a little lopsided down there. The surgery saved his life and was well worth it. The best of luck for you and your buddy.


Thank you for sharing  How fortunate that the mass was removed! I've been told that clean, but small margins is the best possibility - large margins aren't possible due to the location of the glands. Also fantastic to hear that he's doing so well 3 years out! My girl is pretty tolerant of pain, so I'm always overly prepared for that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting those links for anyone dealing with this in the future. Sending you guys thoughts and prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers, best wishes for great outcome.


----------

